# Fat Oscar



## BabyB (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know whether anyone remembers me posting a while back worried about the condition of my BSH Fat Oscar. His fur was matting and he was just losing condition.

Unfortunatly on the 26th May my sister found him under her bed, he was unable to breathe properly and his tongue was sticking out. We rushed him to the vets and the vet took a guess at the cause being a chest tumor.

They did xrays and couldn't see anything because his lungs were full of fluid, unfortunatly when they drained the lungs they found that the fluid was blood. At which point they told us that the choices were to put him to sleep or he would drown, and there's no choice really there.

He had a massive dose of sedative and didn't wake up, me and the OH and my dad were there with him until he died. Silly as it sounds when we first got there he was in a cage in a bin bag, with the oxgen machine pumping in to help him breathe, and I spoke to him and I think he knew I was there. Later on he was so out of it I don't think he knew - he didn't die in pain though, which is good.

He went to be cremated on Monday, and we are going to scatter his ashes at the Pet Cemetary. My sister wants to do that so that he isn't lonely and has all the other pets to play with.

I was going to write this sooner because I got a lot of help here, unfortuantly there was an underlying cause we couldn't do anything about, I just couldn't bring myself to write about it for a little bit.

Anyway, he had a very happy life, was very loved and loved us very much too. He was only 5 though which makes it even harder to understand really.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry RIP Fat Oscarxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your little one Hun HUGS!!! sweet dreams little baby x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Oscar. He was a very lovely cat!!
Nice to know that he was well loved and Happy.
Now he's at Rainbow Bridge having fun with all our other lost pets xx


----------



## BabyB (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your words, least we have all the memories of him and his funny little ways. I just wish I had more pictures, but that can't be helped now!

His ashes came back yesterday, so I think we will scatter them tonight.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about you loss...run free Oscar...


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Fat Oscar, thinking of you all at this very difficult time.

Big hugs. x


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I'm glad he's back with you, in some way.

Run free big puss xxxxxxxx


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww Im So Sorry For Your Loss, He Looks Beautiful. xx RIP Fat Oscar xxxxx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Oscar you such a beautiful cat!
run free round rainbow bridge and have fun!

RIP OSCAR X
im so sorry for your loss!
x


----------



## Bas1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey BabyB. Sorry for your loss. I hope you have fond memories of Oscar.

I've stumbled upon this forum while doing some googling, and even though this is an old thread, I was hoping you could help me. 

Oscar sounds like my British Shorthair, Yogi: Regular vomiting, matted fur (we adjust diet and groom him) and recently, weight loss and some acute periods of extreme gastro illness. We ran the whole panel of tests on him on two occasions – blood tests, urine test, x-ray – no indication from the vet on what the issue may be.

Want to get my boy back to 100%. He's only 3.5 years old.

Did the vet indicate what the underlying cause was? Was it a chest tumour as initially suspected?


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi ladies, I stumbled into this thread by accident. 
I felt really stupid by adding a 'like' in an old posting about the loss of Fat Oscar in 2011, without first checking it's date. I hope I have not caused any upset there. Just wanted to say that we recently loss our beloved cat Benji and I was comforted to see that precious Oscar had a good sent off to the Rainbow meadows.
Hope Bas 1 you get some answers to your worries soon.
Veronica :Shy


----------

